# George's One-Pot Iwagumi Challenge



## George Farmer (14 Oct 2013)

Hi all,

New journal time.  

Spec -

*Tank and Cabinet* - TMC Signature Range
*Lighting* - TMC GroBeam 1500 Ultima x 2
*CO2* - 2Kg FE, Dennerle reg with solenoid, 1BPS with Fluval bubble counter, Up Aqua inline diffuser
*Filter* - Fluval G3
*Substrate* - 15 litres TMC nutraSoil (black)
*Ferts* - Tropica Specialised
*Hardscape* - Seiryu Stone
*Plants* - Elatine hydropiper aka Micranthemum sp. "Monte Carlo"

Nothing too special. I just fancied a minimalist iwagumi with one species of plant.

With one lonely Tropica 1-2-Grow pot of Elatine hydropiper, I wondered to myself if I could plant a whole tank with it...







Stay tuned...


----------



## siddaa1 (14 Oct 2013)

Liking this


----------



## Aron_Dip (14 Oct 2013)

You don't mess around... Tuned in  

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Oct 2013)

looking forward to it.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Oct 2013)

Great idea, and if successful a very inexpensive way of rescaping and planting.....1 press up for every plantlet challenge should keep you calm when prepping 
I am however surprised you had the time to do the rescape being as you have clearly been to my house, stolen my toothbrush for part of your tool kit and replaced it ready for me to re-use tonight.....friendship over! Lol



....Feel free to remove this nonesense


----------



## Curvball (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to seeing this one develop George.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Orlando (15 Oct 2013)

Tools of a pro right there. Wake up,brush teeth,brush stones,scape.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys! 

The 1-2-Grow never fails to impress me.

I spent 2 hours splitting that one pot and planting about 250 plantlets last night.  Coverage seems ok. Photos to follow.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Basic 7 stone Iwagumi




Half a pot prepped to plant. Note the other half in the container




First half planted




Whole pot planted


 

 



Next I'll be doing a 5 day dry-start just to establish enough root growth to anchor the plants before I add load of shrimp. Otherwise I'll be forever re-planting floaters! I've not done this before but it makes sense - to me, at least!


----------



## ale36 (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 

is this a joke?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

Hi George,
Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate. 
This is the second or the third scape of the year ?? 
The Elatine Hydropiper is plant that I really really like, when I saw it in the 120 G of Tom I wanted the same in my tank. 
I think in January I will order 3 pots from tropica and bring it to Congo. Two will be putted in the pond and one in the tank.
I will watch that thread with a lot of interest !!! 
Mate I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative. 


Cheers


----------



## Deano3 (15 Oct 2013)

no rest for the wicked eh that is seriously fast re-scape and hope all goes well as that would be brilliant, separating that pot into 100s or plantlets  is amazing George I am going to separate my next pot a lot more 

keep the pics coming
Dean


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


 

Lol...it'll be a dense thicket in next to no time.


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Oct 2013)

My goodness George.  That's even less plantmass than cheapskate me tries to start with   Good luck with it.  I always get green rocks when planting so little.  I don't learn though and keep doing it 

Have to agree on the Tropica pots.  Amazing amount in them.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Oct 2013)

LOL  Go Boy!


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Oct 2013)

as always totally awesome


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys. 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.



zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi George,
> Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate.
> This is the second or the third scape of the year ??
> I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative.


3rd scape I've set up at home this year in the same tank.

I think you'll find this species a lot easier than HC - faster too.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.
> ...


So i have to give it a try, but really want to success with HC (I hate to lose a battle hahaha). I try to order it in feb or jan.

cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Well planted mate, must have taken ages! 

Sorry for any confusion, please, never use the above information ; )


----------



## George Farmer (14 Oct 2013)

Hi all,

New journal time.  

Spec -

*Tank and Cabinet* - TMC Signature Range
*Lighting* - TMC GroBeam 1500 Ultima x 2
*CO2* - 2Kg FE, Dennerle reg with solenoid, 1BPS with Fluval bubble counter, Up Aqua inline diffuser
*Filter* - Fluval G3
*Substrate* - 15 litres TMC nutraSoil (black)
*Ferts* - Tropica Specialised
*Hardscape* - Seiryu Stone
*Plants* - Elatine hydropiper aka Micranthemum sp. "Monte Carlo"

Nothing too special. I just fancied a minimalist iwagumi with one species of plant.

With one lonely Tropica 1-2-Grow pot of Elatine hydropiper, I wondered to myself if I could plant a whole tank with it...







Stay tuned...


----------



## siddaa1 (14 Oct 2013)

Liking this


----------



## Aron_Dip (14 Oct 2013)

You don't mess around... Tuned in  

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Oct 2013)

looking forward to it.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Oct 2013)

Great idea, and if successful a very inexpensive way of rescaping and planting.....1 press up for every plantlet challenge should keep you calm when prepping 
I am however surprised you had the time to do the rescape being as you have clearly been to my house, stolen my toothbrush for part of your tool kit and replaced it ready for me to re-use tonight.....friendship over! Lol



....Feel free to remove this nonesense


----------



## Curvball (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to seeing this one develop George.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Orlando (15 Oct 2013)

Tools of a pro right there. Wake up,brush teeth,brush stones,scape.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys! 

The 1-2-Grow never fails to impress me.

I spent 2 hours splitting that one pot and planting about 250 plantlets last night.  Coverage seems ok. Photos to follow.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Basic 7 stone Iwagumi




Half a pot prepped to plant. Note the other half in the container




First half planted




Whole pot planted


 

 



Next I'll be doing a 5 day dry-start just to establish enough root growth to anchor the plants before I add load of shrimp. Otherwise I'll be forever re-planting floaters! I've not done this before but it makes sense - to me, at least!


----------



## ale36 (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 

is this a joke?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

Hi George,
Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate. 
This is the second or the third scape of the year ?? 
The Elatine Hydropiper is plant that I really really like, when I saw it in the 120 G of Tom I wanted the same in my tank. 
I think in January I will order 3 pots from tropica and bring it to Congo. Two will be putted in the pond and one in the tank.
I will watch that thread with a lot of interest !!! 
Mate I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative. 


Cheers


----------



## Deano3 (15 Oct 2013)

no rest for the wicked eh that is seriously fast re-scape and hope all goes well as that would be brilliant, separating that pot into 100s or plantlets  is amazing George I am going to separate my next pot a lot more 

keep the pics coming
Dean


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


 

Lol...it'll be a dense thicket in next to no time.


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Oct 2013)

My goodness George.  That's even less plantmass than cheapskate me tries to start with   Good luck with it.  I always get green rocks when planting so little.  I don't learn though and keep doing it 

Have to agree on the Tropica pots.  Amazing amount in them.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Oct 2013)

LOL  Go Boy!


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Oct 2013)

as always totally awesome


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys. 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.



zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi George,
> Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate.
> This is the second or the third scape of the year ??
> I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative.


3rd scape I've set up at home this year in the same tank.

I think you'll find this species a lot easier than HC - faster too.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.
> ...


So i have to give it a try, but really want to success with HC (I hate to lose a battle hahaha). I try to order it in feb or jan.

cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Well planted mate, must have taken ages! 

Sorry for any confusion, please, never use the above information ; )


----------



## George Farmer (14 Oct 2013)

Hi all,

New journal time.  

Spec -

*Tank and Cabinet* - TMC Signature Range
*Lighting* - TMC GroBeam 1500 Ultima x 2
*CO2* - 2Kg FE, Dennerle reg with solenoid, 1BPS with Fluval bubble counter, Up Aqua inline diffuser
*Filter* - Fluval G3
*Substrate* - 15 litres TMC nutraSoil (black)
*Ferts* - Tropica Specialised
*Hardscape* - Seiryu Stone
*Plants* - Elatine hydropiper aka Micranthemum sp. "Monte Carlo"

Nothing too special. I just fancied a minimalist iwagumi with one species of plant.

With one lonely Tropica 1-2-Grow pot of Elatine hydropiper, I wondered to myself if I could plant a whole tank with it...







Stay tuned...


----------



## siddaa1 (14 Oct 2013)

Liking this


----------



## Aron_Dip (14 Oct 2013)

You don't mess around... Tuned in  

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Oct 2013)

looking forward to it.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Oct 2013)

Great idea, and if successful a very inexpensive way of rescaping and planting.....1 press up for every plantlet challenge should keep you calm when prepping 
I am however surprised you had the time to do the rescape being as you have clearly been to my house, stolen my toothbrush for part of your tool kit and replaced it ready for me to re-use tonight.....friendship over! Lol



....Feel free to remove this nonesense


----------



## Curvball (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to seeing this one develop George.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Orlando (15 Oct 2013)

Tools of a pro right there. Wake up,brush teeth,brush stones,scape.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys! 

The 1-2-Grow never fails to impress me.

I spent 2 hours splitting that one pot and planting about 250 plantlets last night.  Coverage seems ok. Photos to follow.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Basic 7 stone Iwagumi




Half a pot prepped to plant. Note the other half in the container




First half planted




Whole pot planted


 

 



Next I'll be doing a 5 day dry-start just to establish enough root growth to anchor the plants before I add load of shrimp. Otherwise I'll be forever re-planting floaters! I've not done this before but it makes sense - to me, at least!


----------



## ale36 (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 

is this a joke?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

Hi George,
Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate. 
This is the second or the third scape of the year ?? 
The Elatine Hydropiper is plant that I really really like, when I saw it in the 120 G of Tom I wanted the same in my tank. 
I think in January I will order 3 pots from tropica and bring it to Congo. Two will be putted in the pond and one in the tank.
I will watch that thread with a lot of interest !!! 
Mate I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative. 


Cheers


----------



## Deano3 (15 Oct 2013)

no rest for the wicked eh that is seriously fast re-scape and hope all goes well as that would be brilliant, separating that pot into 100s or plantlets  is amazing George I am going to separate my next pot a lot more 

keep the pics coming
Dean


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


 

Lol...it'll be a dense thicket in next to no time.


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Oct 2013)

My goodness George.  That's even less plantmass than cheapskate me tries to start with   Good luck with it.  I always get green rocks when planting so little.  I don't learn though and keep doing it 

Have to agree on the Tropica pots.  Amazing amount in them.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Oct 2013)

LOL  Go Boy!


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Oct 2013)

as always totally awesome


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys. 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.



zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi George,
> Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate.
> This is the second or the third scape of the year ??
> I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative.


3rd scape I've set up at home this year in the same tank.

I think you'll find this species a lot easier than HC - faster too.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.
> ...


So i have to give it a try, but really want to success with HC (I hate to lose a battle hahaha). I try to order it in feb or jan.

cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Well planted mate, must have taken ages! 

Sorry for any confusion, please, never use the above information ; )


----------



## George Farmer (14 Oct 2013)

Hi all,

New journal time.  

Spec -

*Tank and Cabinet* - TMC Signature Range
*Lighting* - TMC GroBeam 1500 Ultima x 2
*CO2* - 2Kg FE, Dennerle reg with solenoid, 1BPS with Fluval bubble counter, Up Aqua inline diffuser
*Filter* - Fluval G3
*Substrate* - 15 litres TMC nutraSoil (black)
*Ferts* - Tropica Specialised
*Hardscape* - Seiryu Stone
*Plants* - Elatine hydropiper aka Micranthemum sp. "Monte Carlo"

Nothing too special. I just fancied a minimalist iwagumi with one species of plant.

With one lonely Tropica 1-2-Grow pot of Elatine hydropiper, I wondered to myself if I could plant a whole tank with it...







Stay tuned...


----------



## siddaa1 (14 Oct 2013)

Liking this


----------



## Aron_Dip (14 Oct 2013)

You don't mess around... Tuned in  

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Oct 2013)

looking forward to it.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Oct 2013)

Great idea, and if successful a very inexpensive way of rescaping and planting.....1 press up for every plantlet challenge should keep you calm when prepping 
I am however surprised you had the time to do the rescape being as you have clearly been to my house, stolen my toothbrush for part of your tool kit and replaced it ready for me to re-use tonight.....friendship over! Lol



....Feel free to remove this nonesense


----------



## Curvball (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to seeing this one develop George.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Orlando (15 Oct 2013)

Tools of a pro right there. Wake up,brush teeth,brush stones,scape.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys! 

The 1-2-Grow never fails to impress me.

I spent 2 hours splitting that one pot and planting about 250 plantlets last night.  Coverage seems ok. Photos to follow.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Basic 7 stone Iwagumi




Half a pot prepped to plant. Note the other half in the container




First half planted




Whole pot planted


 

 



Next I'll be doing a 5 day dry-start just to establish enough root growth to anchor the plants before I add load of shrimp. Otherwise I'll be forever re-planting floaters! I've not done this before but it makes sense - to me, at least!


----------



## ale36 (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 

is this a joke?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

Hi George,
Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate. 
This is the second or the third scape of the year ?? 
The Elatine Hydropiper is plant that I really really like, when I saw it in the 120 G of Tom I wanted the same in my tank. 
I think in January I will order 3 pots from tropica and bring it to Congo. Two will be putted in the pond and one in the tank.
I will watch that thread with a lot of interest !!! 
Mate I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative. 


Cheers


----------



## Deano3 (15 Oct 2013)

no rest for the wicked eh that is seriously fast re-scape and hope all goes well as that would be brilliant, separating that pot into 100s or plantlets  is amazing George I am going to separate my next pot a lot more 

keep the pics coming
Dean


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


 

Lol...it'll be a dense thicket in next to no time.


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Oct 2013)

My goodness George.  That's even less plantmass than cheapskate me tries to start with   Good luck with it.  I always get green rocks when planting so little.  I don't learn though and keep doing it 

Have to agree on the Tropica pots.  Amazing amount in them.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Oct 2013)

LOL  Go Boy!


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Oct 2013)

as always totally awesome


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys. 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.



zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi George,
> Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate.
> This is the second or the third scape of the year ??
> I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative.


3rd scape I've set up at home this year in the same tank.

I think you'll find this species a lot easier than HC - faster too.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.
> ...


So i have to give it a try, but really want to success with HC (I hate to lose a battle hahaha). I try to order it in feb or jan.

cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Well planted mate, must have taken ages! 

Sorry for any confusion, please, never use the above information ; )


----------



## George Farmer (14 Oct 2013)

Hi all,

New journal time.  

Spec -

*Tank and Cabinet* - TMC Signature Range
*Lighting* - TMC GroBeam 1500 Ultima x 2
*CO2* - 2Kg FE, Dennerle reg with solenoid, 1BPS with Fluval bubble counter, Up Aqua inline diffuser
*Filter* - Fluval G3
*Substrate* - 15 litres TMC nutraSoil (black)
*Ferts* - Tropica Specialised
*Hardscape* - Seiryu Stone
*Plants* - Elatine hydropiper aka Micranthemum sp. "Monte Carlo"

Nothing too special. I just fancied a minimalist iwagumi with one species of plant.

With one lonely Tropica 1-2-Grow pot of Elatine hydropiper, I wondered to myself if I could plant a whole tank with it...







Stay tuned...


----------



## siddaa1 (14 Oct 2013)

Liking this


----------



## Aron_Dip (14 Oct 2013)

You don't mess around... Tuned in  

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Oct 2013)

looking forward to it.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Oct 2013)

Great idea, and if successful a very inexpensive way of rescaping and planting.....1 press up for every plantlet challenge should keep you calm when prepping 
I am however surprised you had the time to do the rescape being as you have clearly been to my house, stolen my toothbrush for part of your tool kit and replaced it ready for me to re-use tonight.....friendship over! Lol



....Feel free to remove this nonesense


----------



## Curvball (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to seeing this one develop George.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Orlando (15 Oct 2013)

Tools of a pro right there. Wake up,brush teeth,brush stones,scape.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys! 

The 1-2-Grow never fails to impress me.

I spent 2 hours splitting that one pot and planting about 250 plantlets last night.  Coverage seems ok. Photos to follow.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Basic 7 stone Iwagumi




Half a pot prepped to plant. Note the other half in the container




First half planted




Whole pot planted


 

 



Next I'll be doing a 5 day dry-start just to establish enough root growth to anchor the plants before I add load of shrimp. Otherwise I'll be forever re-planting floaters! I've not done this before but it makes sense - to me, at least!


----------



## ale36 (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 

is this a joke?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

Hi George,
Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate. 
This is the second or the third scape of the year ?? 
The Elatine Hydropiper is plant that I really really like, when I saw it in the 120 G of Tom I wanted the same in my tank. 
I think in January I will order 3 pots from tropica and bring it to Congo. Two will be putted in the pond and one in the tank.
I will watch that thread with a lot of interest !!! 
Mate I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative. 


Cheers


----------



## Deano3 (15 Oct 2013)

no rest for the wicked eh that is seriously fast re-scape and hope all goes well as that would be brilliant, separating that pot into 100s or plantlets  is amazing George I am going to separate my next pot a lot more 

keep the pics coming
Dean


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


 

Lol...it'll be a dense thicket in next to no time.


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Oct 2013)

My goodness George.  That's even less plantmass than cheapskate me tries to start with   Good luck with it.  I always get green rocks when planting so little.  I don't learn though and keep doing it 

Have to agree on the Tropica pots.  Amazing amount in them.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Oct 2013)

LOL  Go Boy!


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Oct 2013)

as always totally awesome


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys. 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.



zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi George,
> Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate.
> This is the second or the third scape of the year ??
> I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative.


3rd scape I've set up at home this year in the same tank.

I think you'll find this species a lot easier than HC - faster too.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.
> ...


So i have to give it a try, but really want to success with HC (I hate to lose a battle hahaha). I try to order it in feb or jan.

cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Well planted mate, must have taken ages! 

Sorry for any confusion, please, never use the above information ; )


----------



## George Farmer (14 Oct 2013)

Hi all,

New journal time.  

Spec -

*Tank and Cabinet* - TMC Signature Range
*Lighting* - TMC GroBeam 1500 Ultima x 2
*CO2* - 2Kg FE, Dennerle reg with solenoid, 1BPS with Fluval bubble counter, Up Aqua inline diffuser
*Filter* - Fluval G3
*Substrate* - 15 litres TMC nutraSoil (black)
*Ferts* - Tropica Specialised
*Hardscape* - Seiryu Stone
*Plants* - Elatine hydropiper aka Micranthemum sp. "Monte Carlo"

Nothing too special. I just fancied a minimalist iwagumi with one species of plant.

With one lonely Tropica 1-2-Grow pot of Elatine hydropiper, I wondered to myself if I could plant a whole tank with it...







Stay tuned...


----------



## siddaa1 (14 Oct 2013)

Liking this


----------



## Aron_Dip (14 Oct 2013)

You don't mess around... Tuned in  

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Oct 2013)

looking forward to it.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Oct 2013)

Great idea, and if successful a very inexpensive way of rescaping and planting.....1 press up for every plantlet challenge should keep you calm when prepping 
I am however surprised you had the time to do the rescape being as you have clearly been to my house, stolen my toothbrush for part of your tool kit and replaced it ready for me to re-use tonight.....friendship over! Lol



....Feel free to remove this nonesense


----------



## Curvball (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to seeing this one develop George.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Orlando (15 Oct 2013)

Tools of a pro right there. Wake up,brush teeth,brush stones,scape.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys! 

The 1-2-Grow never fails to impress me.

I spent 2 hours splitting that one pot and planting about 250 plantlets last night.  Coverage seems ok. Photos to follow.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Basic 7 stone Iwagumi




Half a pot prepped to plant. Note the other half in the container




First half planted




Whole pot planted


 

 



Next I'll be doing a 5 day dry-start just to establish enough root growth to anchor the plants before I add load of shrimp. Otherwise I'll be forever re-planting floaters! I've not done this before but it makes sense - to me, at least!


----------



## ale36 (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 

is this a joke?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

Hi George,
Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate. 
This is the second or the third scape of the year ?? 
The Elatine Hydropiper is plant that I really really like, when I saw it in the 120 G of Tom I wanted the same in my tank. 
I think in January I will order 3 pots from tropica and bring it to Congo. Two will be putted in the pond and one in the tank.
I will watch that thread with a lot of interest !!! 
Mate I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative. 


Cheers


----------



## Deano3 (15 Oct 2013)

no rest for the wicked eh that is seriously fast re-scape and hope all goes well as that would be brilliant, separating that pot into 100s or plantlets  is amazing George I am going to separate my next pot a lot more 

keep the pics coming
Dean


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


 

Lol...it'll be a dense thicket in next to no time.


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Oct 2013)

My goodness George.  That's even less plantmass than cheapskate me tries to start with   Good luck with it.  I always get green rocks when planting so little.  I don't learn though and keep doing it 

Have to agree on the Tropica pots.  Amazing amount in them.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Oct 2013)

LOL  Go Boy!


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Oct 2013)

as always totally awesome


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys. 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.



zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi George,
> Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate.
> This is the second or the third scape of the year ??
> I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative.


3rd scape I've set up at home this year in the same tank.

I think you'll find this species a lot easier than HC - faster too.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.
> ...


So i have to give it a try, but really want to success with HC (I hate to lose a battle hahaha). I try to order it in feb or jan.

cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Well planted mate, must have taken ages! 

Sorry for any confusion, please, never use the above information ; )


----------



## George Farmer (14 Oct 2013)

Hi all,

New journal time.  

Spec -

*Tank and Cabinet* - TMC Signature Range
*Lighting* - TMC GroBeam 1500 Ultima x 2
*CO2* - 2Kg FE, Dennerle reg with solenoid, 1BPS with Fluval bubble counter, Up Aqua inline diffuser
*Filter* - Fluval G3
*Substrate* - 15 litres TMC nutraSoil (black)
*Ferts* - Tropica Specialised
*Hardscape* - Seiryu Stone
*Plants* - Elatine hydropiper aka Micranthemum sp. "Monte Carlo"

Nothing too special. I just fancied a minimalist iwagumi with one species of plant.

With one lonely Tropica 1-2-Grow pot of Elatine hydropiper, I wondered to myself if I could plant a whole tank with it...







Stay tuned...


----------



## siddaa1 (14 Oct 2013)

Liking this


----------



## Aron_Dip (14 Oct 2013)

You don't mess around... Tuned in  

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Oct 2013)

looking forward to it.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Oct 2013)

Great idea, and if successful a very inexpensive way of rescaping and planting.....1 press up for every plantlet challenge should keep you calm when prepping 
I am however surprised you had the time to do the rescape being as you have clearly been to my house, stolen my toothbrush for part of your tool kit and replaced it ready for me to re-use tonight.....friendship over! Lol



....Feel free to remove this nonesense


----------



## Curvball (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to seeing this one develop George.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Orlando (15 Oct 2013)

Tools of a pro right there. Wake up,brush teeth,brush stones,scape.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys! 

The 1-2-Grow never fails to impress me.

I spent 2 hours splitting that one pot and planting about 250 plantlets last night.  Coverage seems ok. Photos to follow.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Basic 7 stone Iwagumi




Half a pot prepped to plant. Note the other half in the container




First half planted




Whole pot planted


 

 



Next I'll be doing a 5 day dry-start just to establish enough root growth to anchor the plants before I add load of shrimp. Otherwise I'll be forever re-planting floaters! I've not done this before but it makes sense - to me, at least!


----------



## ale36 (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 

is this a joke?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

Hi George,
Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate. 
This is the second or the third scape of the year ?? 
The Elatine Hydropiper is plant that I really really like, when I saw it in the 120 G of Tom I wanted the same in my tank. 
I think in January I will order 3 pots from tropica and bring it to Congo. Two will be putted in the pond and one in the tank.
I will watch that thread with a lot of interest !!! 
Mate I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative. 


Cheers


----------



## Deano3 (15 Oct 2013)

no rest for the wicked eh that is seriously fast re-scape and hope all goes well as that would be brilliant, separating that pot into 100s or plantlets  is amazing George I am going to separate my next pot a lot more 

keep the pics coming
Dean


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


 

Lol...it'll be a dense thicket in next to no time.


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Oct 2013)

My goodness George.  That's even less plantmass than cheapskate me tries to start with   Good luck with it.  I always get green rocks when planting so little.  I don't learn though and keep doing it 

Have to agree on the Tropica pots.  Amazing amount in them.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Oct 2013)

LOL  Go Boy!


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Oct 2013)

as always totally awesome


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys. 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.



zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi George,
> Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate.
> This is the second or the third scape of the year ??
> I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative.


3rd scape I've set up at home this year in the same tank.

I think you'll find this species a lot easier than HC - faster too.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.
> ...


So i have to give it a try, but really want to success with HC (I hate to lose a battle hahaha). I try to order it in feb or jan.

cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Well planted mate, must have taken ages! 

Sorry for any confusion, please, never use the above information ; )


----------



## George Farmer (14 Oct 2013)

Hi all,

New journal time.  

Spec -

*Tank and Cabinet* - TMC Signature Range
*Lighting* - TMC GroBeam 1500 Ultima x 2
*CO2* - 2Kg FE, Dennerle reg with solenoid, 1BPS with Fluval bubble counter, Up Aqua inline diffuser
*Filter* - Fluval G3
*Substrate* - 15 litres TMC nutraSoil (black)
*Ferts* - Tropica Specialised
*Hardscape* - Seiryu Stone
*Plants* - Elatine hydropiper aka Micranthemum sp. "Monte Carlo"

Nothing too special. I just fancied a minimalist iwagumi with one species of plant.

With one lonely Tropica 1-2-Grow pot of Elatine hydropiper, I wondered to myself if I could plant a whole tank with it...







Stay tuned...


----------



## siddaa1 (14 Oct 2013)

Liking this


----------



## Aron_Dip (14 Oct 2013)

You don't mess around... Tuned in  

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Oct 2013)

looking forward to it.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Oct 2013)

Great idea, and if successful a very inexpensive way of rescaping and planting.....1 press up for every plantlet challenge should keep you calm when prepping 
I am however surprised you had the time to do the rescape being as you have clearly been to my house, stolen my toothbrush for part of your tool kit and replaced it ready for me to re-use tonight.....friendship over! Lol



....Feel free to remove this nonesense


----------



## Curvball (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to seeing this one develop George.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Orlando (15 Oct 2013)

Tools of a pro right there. Wake up,brush teeth,brush stones,scape.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys! 

The 1-2-Grow never fails to impress me.

I spent 2 hours splitting that one pot and planting about 250 plantlets last night.  Coverage seems ok. Photos to follow.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Basic 7 stone Iwagumi




Half a pot prepped to plant. Note the other half in the container




First half planted




Whole pot planted


 

 



Next I'll be doing a 5 day dry-start just to establish enough root growth to anchor the plants before I add load of shrimp. Otherwise I'll be forever re-planting floaters! I've not done this before but it makes sense - to me, at least!


----------



## ale36 (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 

is this a joke?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

Hi George,
Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate. 
This is the second or the third scape of the year ?? 
The Elatine Hydropiper is plant that I really really like, when I saw it in the 120 G of Tom I wanted the same in my tank. 
I think in January I will order 3 pots from tropica and bring it to Congo. Two will be putted in the pond and one in the tank.
I will watch that thread with a lot of interest !!! 
Mate I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative. 


Cheers


----------



## Deano3 (15 Oct 2013)

no rest for the wicked eh that is seriously fast re-scape and hope all goes well as that would be brilliant, separating that pot into 100s or plantlets  is amazing George I am going to separate my next pot a lot more 

keep the pics coming
Dean


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


 

Lol...it'll be a dense thicket in next to no time.


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Oct 2013)

My goodness George.  That's even less plantmass than cheapskate me tries to start with   Good luck with it.  I always get green rocks when planting so little.  I don't learn though and keep doing it 

Have to agree on the Tropica pots.  Amazing amount in them.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Oct 2013)

LOL  Go Boy!


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Oct 2013)

as always totally awesome


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys. 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.



zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi George,
> Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate.
> This is the second or the third scape of the year ??
> I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative.


3rd scape I've set up at home this year in the same tank.

I think you'll find this species a lot easier than HC - faster too.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.
> ...


So i have to give it a try, but really want to success with HC (I hate to lose a battle hahaha). I try to order it in feb or jan.

cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Well planted mate, must have taken ages! 

Sorry for any confusion, please, never use the above information ; )


----------



## George Farmer (14 Oct 2013)

Hi all,

New journal time.  

Spec -

*Tank and Cabinet* - TMC Signature Range
*Lighting* - TMC GroBeam 1500 Ultima x 2
*CO2* - 2Kg FE, Dennerle reg with solenoid, 1BPS with Fluval bubble counter, Up Aqua inline diffuser
*Filter* - Fluval G3
*Substrate* - 15 litres TMC nutraSoil (black)
*Ferts* - Tropica Specialised
*Hardscape* - Seiryu Stone
*Plants* - Elatine hydropiper aka Micranthemum sp. "Monte Carlo"

Nothing too special. I just fancied a minimalist iwagumi with one species of plant.

With one lonely Tropica 1-2-Grow pot of Elatine hydropiper, I wondered to myself if I could plant a whole tank with it...







Stay tuned...


----------



## siddaa1 (14 Oct 2013)

Liking this


----------



## Aron_Dip (14 Oct 2013)

You don't mess around... Tuned in  

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Oct 2013)

looking forward to it.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Oct 2013)

Great idea, and if successful a very inexpensive way of rescaping and planting.....1 press up for every plantlet challenge should keep you calm when prepping 
I am however surprised you had the time to do the rescape being as you have clearly been to my house, stolen my toothbrush for part of your tool kit and replaced it ready for me to re-use tonight.....friendship over! Lol



....Feel free to remove this nonesense


----------



## Curvball (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to seeing this one develop George.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Orlando (15 Oct 2013)

Tools of a pro right there. Wake up,brush teeth,brush stones,scape.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys! 

The 1-2-Grow never fails to impress me.

I spent 2 hours splitting that one pot and planting about 250 plantlets last night.  Coverage seems ok. Photos to follow.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Basic 7 stone Iwagumi




Half a pot prepped to plant. Note the other half in the container




First half planted




Whole pot planted


 

 



Next I'll be doing a 5 day dry-start just to establish enough root growth to anchor the plants before I add load of shrimp. Otherwise I'll be forever re-planting floaters! I've not done this before but it makes sense - to me, at least!


----------



## ale36 (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 

is this a joke?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

Hi George,
Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate. 
This is the second or the third scape of the year ?? 
The Elatine Hydropiper is plant that I really really like, when I saw it in the 120 G of Tom I wanted the same in my tank. 
I think in January I will order 3 pots from tropica and bring it to Congo. Two will be putted in the pond and one in the tank.
I will watch that thread with a lot of interest !!! 
Mate I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative. 


Cheers


----------



## Deano3 (15 Oct 2013)

no rest for the wicked eh that is seriously fast re-scape and hope all goes well as that would be brilliant, separating that pot into 100s or plantlets  is amazing George I am going to separate my next pot a lot more 

keep the pics coming
Dean


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


 

Lol...it'll be a dense thicket in next to no time.


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Oct 2013)

My goodness George.  That's even less plantmass than cheapskate me tries to start with   Good luck with it.  I always get green rocks when planting so little.  I don't learn though and keep doing it 

Have to agree on the Tropica pots.  Amazing amount in them.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Oct 2013)

LOL  Go Boy!


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Oct 2013)

as always totally awesome


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys. 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.



zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi George,
> Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate.
> This is the second or the third scape of the year ??
> I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative.


3rd scape I've set up at home this year in the same tank.

I think you'll find this species a lot easier than HC - faster too.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.
> ...


So i have to give it a try, but really want to success with HC (I hate to lose a battle hahaha). I try to order it in feb or jan.

cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Well planted mate, must have taken ages! 

Sorry for any confusion, please, never use the above information ; )


----------



## George Farmer (14 Oct 2013)

Hi all,

New journal time.  

Spec -

*Tank and Cabinet* - TMC Signature Range
*Lighting* - TMC GroBeam 1500 Ultima x 2
*CO2* - 2Kg FE, Dennerle reg with solenoid, 1BPS with Fluval bubble counter, Up Aqua inline diffuser
*Filter* - Fluval G3
*Substrate* - 15 litres TMC nutraSoil (black)
*Ferts* - Tropica Specialised
*Hardscape* - Seiryu Stone
*Plants* - Elatine hydropiper aka Micranthemum sp. "Monte Carlo"

Nothing too special. I just fancied a minimalist iwagumi with one species of plant.

With one lonely Tropica 1-2-Grow pot of Elatine hydropiper, I wondered to myself if I could plant a whole tank with it...







Stay tuned...


----------



## siddaa1 (14 Oct 2013)

Liking this


----------



## Aron_Dip (14 Oct 2013)

You don't mess around... Tuned in  

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Oct 2013)

looking forward to it.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Oct 2013)

Great idea, and if successful a very inexpensive way of rescaping and planting.....1 press up for every plantlet challenge should keep you calm when prepping 
I am however surprised you had the time to do the rescape being as you have clearly been to my house, stolen my toothbrush for part of your tool kit and replaced it ready for me to re-use tonight.....friendship over! Lol



....Feel free to remove this nonesense


----------



## Curvball (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to seeing this one develop George.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Orlando (15 Oct 2013)

Tools of a pro right there. Wake up,brush teeth,brush stones,scape.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys! 

The 1-2-Grow never fails to impress me.

I spent 2 hours splitting that one pot and planting about 250 plantlets last night.  Coverage seems ok. Photos to follow.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Basic 7 stone Iwagumi




Half a pot prepped to plant. Note the other half in the container




First half planted




Whole pot planted


 

 



Next I'll be doing a 5 day dry-start just to establish enough root growth to anchor the plants before I add load of shrimp. Otherwise I'll be forever re-planting floaters! I've not done this before but it makes sense - to me, at least!


----------



## ale36 (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 

is this a joke?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

Hi George,
Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate. 
This is the second or the third scape of the year ?? 
The Elatine Hydropiper is plant that I really really like, when I saw it in the 120 G of Tom I wanted the same in my tank. 
I think in January I will order 3 pots from tropica and bring it to Congo. Two will be putted in the pond and one in the tank.
I will watch that thread with a lot of interest !!! 
Mate I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative. 


Cheers


----------



## Deano3 (15 Oct 2013)

no rest for the wicked eh that is seriously fast re-scape and hope all goes well as that would be brilliant, separating that pot into 100s or plantlets  is amazing George I am going to separate my next pot a lot more 

keep the pics coming
Dean


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


 

Lol...it'll be a dense thicket in next to no time.


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Oct 2013)

My goodness George.  That's even less plantmass than cheapskate me tries to start with   Good luck with it.  I always get green rocks when planting so little.  I don't learn though and keep doing it 

Have to agree on the Tropica pots.  Amazing amount in them.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Oct 2013)

LOL  Go Boy!


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Oct 2013)

as always totally awesome


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys. 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.



zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi George,
> Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate.
> This is the second or the third scape of the year ??
> I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative.


3rd scape I've set up at home this year in the same tank.

I think you'll find this species a lot easier than HC - faster too.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.
> ...


So i have to give it a try, but really want to success with HC (I hate to lose a battle hahaha). I try to order it in feb or jan.

cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Well planted mate, must have taken ages! 

Sorry for any confusion, please, never use the above information ; )


----------



## George Farmer (14 Oct 2013)

Hi all,

New journal time.  

Spec -

*Tank and Cabinet* - TMC Signature Range
*Lighting* - TMC GroBeam 1500 Ultima x 2
*CO2* - 2Kg FE, Dennerle reg with solenoid, 1BPS with Fluval bubble counter, Up Aqua inline diffuser
*Filter* - Fluval G3
*Substrate* - 15 litres TMC nutraSoil (black)
*Ferts* - Tropica Specialised
*Hardscape* - Seiryu Stone
*Plants* - Elatine hydropiper aka Micranthemum sp. "Monte Carlo"

Nothing too special. I just fancied a minimalist iwagumi with one species of plant.

With one lonely Tropica 1-2-Grow pot of Elatine hydropiper, I wondered to myself if I could plant a whole tank with it...







Stay tuned...


----------



## siddaa1 (14 Oct 2013)

Liking this


----------



## Aron_Dip (14 Oct 2013)

You don't mess around... Tuned in  

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Oct 2013)

looking forward to it.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Oct 2013)

Great idea, and if successful a very inexpensive way of rescaping and planting.....1 press up for every plantlet challenge should keep you calm when prepping 
I am however surprised you had the time to do the rescape being as you have clearly been to my house, stolen my toothbrush for part of your tool kit and replaced it ready for me to re-use tonight.....friendship over! Lol



....Feel free to remove this nonesense


----------



## Curvball (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to seeing this one develop George.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Orlando (15 Oct 2013)

Tools of a pro right there. Wake up,brush teeth,brush stones,scape.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys! 

The 1-2-Grow never fails to impress me.

I spent 2 hours splitting that one pot and planting about 250 plantlets last night.  Coverage seems ok. Photos to follow.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Basic 7 stone Iwagumi




Half a pot prepped to plant. Note the other half in the container




First half planted




Whole pot planted


 

 



Next I'll be doing a 5 day dry-start just to establish enough root growth to anchor the plants before I add load of shrimp. Otherwise I'll be forever re-planting floaters! I've not done this before but it makes sense - to me, at least!


----------



## ale36 (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 

is this a joke?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

Hi George,
Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate. 
This is the second or the third scape of the year ?? 
The Elatine Hydropiper is plant that I really really like, when I saw it in the 120 G of Tom I wanted the same in my tank. 
I think in January I will order 3 pots from tropica and bring it to Congo. Two will be putted in the pond and one in the tank.
I will watch that thread with a lot of interest !!! 
Mate I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative. 


Cheers


----------



## Deano3 (15 Oct 2013)

no rest for the wicked eh that is seriously fast re-scape and hope all goes well as that would be brilliant, separating that pot into 100s or plantlets  is amazing George I am going to separate my next pot a lot more 

keep the pics coming
Dean


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


 

Lol...it'll be a dense thicket in next to no time.


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Oct 2013)

My goodness George.  That's even less plantmass than cheapskate me tries to start with   Good luck with it.  I always get green rocks when planting so little.  I don't learn though and keep doing it 

Have to agree on the Tropica pots.  Amazing amount in them.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Oct 2013)

LOL  Go Boy!


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Oct 2013)

as always totally awesome


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys. 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.



zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi George,
> Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate.
> This is the second or the third scape of the year ??
> I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative.


3rd scape I've set up at home this year in the same tank.

I think you'll find this species a lot easier than HC - faster too.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.
> ...


So i have to give it a try, but really want to success with HC (I hate to lose a battle hahaha). I try to order it in feb or jan.

cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Well planted mate, must have taken ages! 

Sorry for any confusion, please, never use the above information ; )


----------



## George Farmer (14 Oct 2013)

Hi all,

New journal time.  

Spec -

*Tank and Cabinet* - TMC Signature Range
*Lighting* - TMC GroBeam 1500 Ultima x 2
*CO2* - 2Kg FE, Dennerle reg with solenoid, 1BPS with Fluval bubble counter, Up Aqua inline diffuser
*Filter* - Fluval G3
*Substrate* - 15 litres TMC nutraSoil (black)
*Ferts* - Tropica Specialised
*Hardscape* - Seiryu Stone
*Plants* - Elatine hydropiper aka Micranthemum sp. "Monte Carlo"

Nothing too special. I just fancied a minimalist iwagumi with one species of plant.

With one lonely Tropica 1-2-Grow pot of Elatine hydropiper, I wondered to myself if I could plant a whole tank with it...







Stay tuned...


----------



## siddaa1 (14 Oct 2013)

Liking this


----------



## Aron_Dip (14 Oct 2013)

You don't mess around... Tuned in  

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Oct 2013)

looking forward to it.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Oct 2013)

Great idea, and if successful a very inexpensive way of rescaping and planting.....1 press up for every plantlet challenge should keep you calm when prepping 
I am however surprised you had the time to do the rescape being as you have clearly been to my house, stolen my toothbrush for part of your tool kit and replaced it ready for me to re-use tonight.....friendship over! Lol



....Feel free to remove this nonesense


----------



## Curvball (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to seeing this one develop George.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Orlando (15 Oct 2013)

Tools of a pro right there. Wake up,brush teeth,brush stones,scape.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys! 

The 1-2-Grow never fails to impress me.

I spent 2 hours splitting that one pot and planting about 250 plantlets last night.  Coverage seems ok. Photos to follow.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Basic 7 stone Iwagumi




Half a pot prepped to plant. Note the other half in the container




First half planted




Whole pot planted


 

 



Next I'll be doing a 5 day dry-start just to establish enough root growth to anchor the plants before I add load of shrimp. Otherwise I'll be forever re-planting floaters! I've not done this before but it makes sense - to me, at least!


----------



## ale36 (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 

is this a joke?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

Hi George,
Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate. 
This is the second or the third scape of the year ?? 
The Elatine Hydropiper is plant that I really really like, when I saw it in the 120 G of Tom I wanted the same in my tank. 
I think in January I will order 3 pots from tropica and bring it to Congo. Two will be putted in the pond and one in the tank.
I will watch that thread with a lot of interest !!! 
Mate I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative. 


Cheers


----------



## Deano3 (15 Oct 2013)

no rest for the wicked eh that is seriously fast re-scape and hope all goes well as that would be brilliant, separating that pot into 100s or plantlets  is amazing George I am going to separate my next pot a lot more 

keep the pics coming
Dean


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


 

Lol...it'll be a dense thicket in next to no time.


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Oct 2013)

My goodness George.  That's even less plantmass than cheapskate me tries to start with   Good luck with it.  I always get green rocks when planting so little.  I don't learn though and keep doing it 

Have to agree on the Tropica pots.  Amazing amount in them.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Oct 2013)

LOL  Go Boy!


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Oct 2013)

as always totally awesome


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys. 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.



zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi George,
> Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate.
> This is the second or the third scape of the year ??
> I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative.


3rd scape I've set up at home this year in the same tank.

I think you'll find this species a lot easier than HC - faster too.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.
> ...


So i have to give it a try, but really want to success with HC (I hate to lose a battle hahaha). I try to order it in feb or jan.

cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Well planted mate, must have taken ages! 

Sorry for any confusion, please, never use the above information ; )


----------



## George Farmer (14 Oct 2013)

Hi all,

New journal time.  

Spec -

*Tank and Cabinet* - TMC Signature Range
*Lighting* - TMC GroBeam 1500 Ultima x 2
*CO2* - 2Kg FE, Dennerle reg with solenoid, 1BPS with Fluval bubble counter, Up Aqua inline diffuser
*Filter* - Fluval G3
*Substrate* - 15 litres TMC nutraSoil (black)
*Ferts* - Tropica Specialised
*Hardscape* - Seiryu Stone
*Plants* - Elatine hydropiper aka Micranthemum sp. "Monte Carlo"

Nothing too special. I just fancied a minimalist iwagumi with one species of plant.

With one lonely Tropica 1-2-Grow pot of Elatine hydropiper, I wondered to myself if I could plant a whole tank with it...







Stay tuned...


----------



## siddaa1 (14 Oct 2013)

Liking this


----------



## Aron_Dip (14 Oct 2013)

You don't mess around... Tuned in  

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Oct 2013)

looking forward to it.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Oct 2013)

Great idea, and if successful a very inexpensive way of rescaping and planting.....1 press up for every plantlet challenge should keep you calm when prepping 
I am however surprised you had the time to do the rescape being as you have clearly been to my house, stolen my toothbrush for part of your tool kit and replaced it ready for me to re-use tonight.....friendship over! Lol



....Feel free to remove this nonesense


----------



## Curvball (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to seeing this one develop George.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Orlando (15 Oct 2013)

Tools of a pro right there. Wake up,brush teeth,brush stones,scape.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys! 

The 1-2-Grow never fails to impress me.

I spent 2 hours splitting that one pot and planting about 250 plantlets last night.  Coverage seems ok. Photos to follow.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Basic 7 stone Iwagumi




Half a pot prepped to plant. Note the other half in the container




First half planted




Whole pot planted


 

 



Next I'll be doing a 5 day dry-start just to establish enough root growth to anchor the plants before I add load of shrimp. Otherwise I'll be forever re-planting floaters! I've not done this before but it makes sense - to me, at least!


----------



## ale36 (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 

is this a joke?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

Hi George,
Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate. 
This is the second or the third scape of the year ?? 
The Elatine Hydropiper is plant that I really really like, when I saw it in the 120 G of Tom I wanted the same in my tank. 
I think in January I will order 3 pots from tropica and bring it to Congo. Two will be putted in the pond and one in the tank.
I will watch that thread with a lot of interest !!! 
Mate I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative. 


Cheers


----------



## Deano3 (15 Oct 2013)

no rest for the wicked eh that is seriously fast re-scape and hope all goes well as that would be brilliant, separating that pot into 100s or plantlets  is amazing George I am going to separate my next pot a lot more 

keep the pics coming
Dean


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


 

Lol...it'll be a dense thicket in next to no time.


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Oct 2013)

My goodness George.  That's even less plantmass than cheapskate me tries to start with   Good luck with it.  I always get green rocks when planting so little.  I don't learn though and keep doing it 

Have to agree on the Tropica pots.  Amazing amount in them.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Oct 2013)

LOL  Go Boy!


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Oct 2013)

as always totally awesome


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys. 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.



zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi George,
> Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate.
> This is the second or the third scape of the year ??
> I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative.


3rd scape I've set up at home this year in the same tank.

I think you'll find this species a lot easier than HC - faster too.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.
> ...


So i have to give it a try, but really want to success with HC (I hate to lose a battle hahaha). I try to order it in feb or jan.

cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Well planted mate, must have taken ages! 

Sorry for any confusion, please, never use the above information ; )


----------



## George Farmer (14 Oct 2013)

Hi all,

New journal time.  

Spec -

*Tank and Cabinet* - TMC Signature Range
*Lighting* - TMC GroBeam 1500 Ultima x 2
*CO2* - 2Kg FE, Dennerle reg with solenoid, 1BPS with Fluval bubble counter, Up Aqua inline diffuser
*Filter* - Fluval G3
*Substrate* - 15 litres TMC nutraSoil (black)
*Ferts* - Tropica Specialised
*Hardscape* - Seiryu Stone
*Plants* - Elatine hydropiper aka Micranthemum sp. "Monte Carlo"

Nothing too special. I just fancied a minimalist iwagumi with one species of plant.

With one lonely Tropica 1-2-Grow pot of Elatine hydropiper, I wondered to myself if I could plant a whole tank with it...







Stay tuned...


----------



## siddaa1 (14 Oct 2013)

Liking this


----------



## Aron_Dip (14 Oct 2013)

You don't mess around... Tuned in  

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Oct 2013)

looking forward to it.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Oct 2013)

Great idea, and if successful a very inexpensive way of rescaping and planting.....1 press up for every plantlet challenge should keep you calm when prepping 
I am however surprised you had the time to do the rescape being as you have clearly been to my house, stolen my toothbrush for part of your tool kit and replaced it ready for me to re-use tonight.....friendship over! Lol



....Feel free to remove this nonesense


----------



## Curvball (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to seeing this one develop George.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Orlando (15 Oct 2013)

Tools of a pro right there. Wake up,brush teeth,brush stones,scape.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys! 

The 1-2-Grow never fails to impress me.

I spent 2 hours splitting that one pot and planting about 250 plantlets last night.  Coverage seems ok. Photos to follow.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Basic 7 stone Iwagumi




Half a pot prepped to plant. Note the other half in the container




First half planted




Whole pot planted


 

 



Next I'll be doing a 5 day dry-start just to establish enough root growth to anchor the plants before I add load of shrimp. Otherwise I'll be forever re-planting floaters! I've not done this before but it makes sense - to me, at least!


----------



## ale36 (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 

is this a joke?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

Hi George,
Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate. 
This is the second or the third scape of the year ?? 
The Elatine Hydropiper is plant that I really really like, when I saw it in the 120 G of Tom I wanted the same in my tank. 
I think in January I will order 3 pots from tropica and bring it to Congo. Two will be putted in the pond and one in the tank.
I will watch that thread with a lot of interest !!! 
Mate I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative. 


Cheers


----------



## Deano3 (15 Oct 2013)

no rest for the wicked eh that is seriously fast re-scape and hope all goes well as that would be brilliant, separating that pot into 100s or plantlets  is amazing George I am going to separate my next pot a lot more 

keep the pics coming
Dean


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to this one mate, just remember, this needs a 23hour photoperiod, with half bubble per second of c02. I would go with 8 150w halides as well, probs about 1 cm from the surface.


 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


 

Lol...it'll be a dense thicket in next to no time.


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Oct 2013)

My goodness George.  That's even less plantmass than cheapskate me tries to start with   Good luck with it.  I always get green rocks when planting so little.  I don't learn though and keep doing it 

Have to agree on the Tropica pots.  Amazing amount in them.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Oct 2013)

LOL  Go Boy!


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Oct 2013)

as always totally awesome


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys. 



ale36 said:


> is this a joke?


Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.



zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi George,
> Already on an other scape ???!!! haha you don't waist time mate.
> This is the second or the third scape of the year ??
> I am struggling with HC, never had success with it. maybe Hydropiper could be an alternative.


3rd scape I've set up at home this year in the same tank.

I think you'll find this species a lot easier than HC - faster too.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Oct 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Yes, Ian is our resident joker on UKAPS.  Sorry for any confusion.
> ...


So i have to give it a try, but really want to success with HC (I hate to lose a battle hahaha). I try to order it in feb or jan.

cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Oct 2013)

Well planted mate, must have taken ages! 

Sorry for any confusion, please, never use the above information ; )


----------

